# Kids toys



## Caz5333 (Mar 21, 2011)

hi 
Myself and my husband along with our 3 1/2 year old son are coming to Javea area for 1 month in May to find a long term let ready for September and want to know if anyone has any toys suitable for a 3 1/2 year old boy for sale, maybe a bike or other suitable toys. Are there also any parent and child groups around that i can take him to.
Thanks in advance
Caz


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caz5333 said:


> hi
> Myself and my husband along with our 3 1/2 year old son are coming to Javea area for 1 month in May to find a long term let ready for September and want to know if anyone has any toys suitable for a 3 1/2 year old boy for sale, maybe a bike or other suitable toys. Are there also any parent and child groups around that i can take him to.
> Thanks in advance
> Caz


Hi & welcome

I'm in Jávea - I don't know of any mother & baby groups, but my 2 are waaaay past that stage now

there are quite a few charity shops around which have kids toys - also the chinese bazaars are pretty good if you're careful about the quality - you will often find identical toys in them as you would in the local toyshop Don Dino, but at half the price


----------



## Caz5333 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for that, i will look at charity shops and if i need to leave them at the end i can give them back for them to sell again.




xabiachica said:


> Hi & welcome
> 
> I'm in Jávea - I don't know of any mother & baby groups, but my 2 are waaaay past that stage now
> 
> there are quite a few charity shops around which have kids toys - also the chinese bazaars are pretty good if you're careful about the quality - you will often find identical toys in them as you would in the local toyshop Don Dino, but at half the price


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caz5333 said:


> Thanks for that, i will look at charity shops and if i need to leave them at the end i can give them back for them to sell again.


brilliant idea


----------

